# Mason Jars



## jessica_nohren (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I recently bought a house and we are taking down the old barn out back and I found some old Mason Jars and am very curious about them. I have no clue when it comes to them.. so any help would be very Appreciated! Here are just a few that I cleaned up!


----------



## jessica_nohren (Jul 21, 2011)

The first one has an 8 on the bottom
 The second one has a 13 on the bottom
 The third one has a 24 on the bottom
 The fourth one has a 5 on the bottom
 and the last one doesnt have a number on the bottom but it does have an x


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2011)

People will pay a little for the #13's.  Maybe around $10.  -Julie


----------



## msleonas (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a link that shows which Ball Mason Jars are the best ones to collect? A site with a description and a picture?


----------



## jessica_nohren (Jul 21, 2011)

Julie- Thank you so much. I will post some more pictures later if thats ok..


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 21, 2011)

Well Jeswica;  I am a depression baby - born in 1929,  Things were tough and my Dad lost his job, so they bought a little farm in New York upstate and we raised what we had to eat each year,  These type of canning jars are what my Mom used to preserve a lot of what we grew and raised.  I still have a good 200 of them in the old canned goods cupboard down cellar - where we still live in the summer months.  I don't put much value in them, so they just remain there.  
 I guess what I am saying is that I don't think have much value yet, unless they are some of the special ones that people collect.  Just interesting to remember using - for me..  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> Does anyone know of a link that shows which Ball Mason Jars are the best ones to collect? A site with a description and a picture?


 
 As far as BALL goes,this is the place
 http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/


----------



## msleonas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks ajohn.


----------

